# Faire clignoter la pomme de son Macbook



## iSc0tty (7 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir !
J'ai un Macbook pro 2011, et j'ai la pomme qui suit l'éclairage de l'écran en intensité, et est éteinte quand il est en veille, tout ça très bien. Je me pose juste une question, certes inutile mais bon. Existe-t-il un petit soft pour régler "l'animation" de la pomme ? Du genre la faire clignoter mais en utilisant le mac.. Je sais c'est inutile mais ça m'intéresserait ^^Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## clementgix (7 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
Pour ça il faudrait faire clignoter tout l'écran. Le fait que la pomme soit allumée est lié au rétroéclairage de l'écran.
Faire clignoter la pomme rendrait l'ordinateur inutilisable...
Cela dit, ça doit exister.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (8 Novembre 2012)

+1, en mettant se mettant face au soleil en utilisant le Mac, on peut "voir" la pomme à travers l'écran. 

Je sais pas si je suis clair, mais c'est assez visible pour peu qu'on fait attention.


----------

